# House rejects ban on sex-selection abortion, but GOP makes its point (+video)



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

AFP
See realtime coverage 
*House rejects ban on sex-selection abortion, but GOP makes its point (+video)*
Written by

David Grant

Christian Science Monitor - ‎56 minutes ago‎

A GOP bill to abolish abortion if sex selection is the reason failed to clear the US House on Thursday. But Republicans were able, for a day, to turn the tables on Democrats in the 'war on women,' saying the bill sought to save baby girls.


----------

